# Zombie effect. (Photoshop tutorial)



## goobimama (Mar 9, 2005)

This is a very easy tutorial which no one realises is possible until someone tells them it 

is. I must also say that i am quite scared of my shadow after this creation...

step 1: Open up a portrait. Make sure it has a dark background. Daylight pictures don't work very well. Take artistically lighted pictures. Dark, solemn pictures make the best death effects...

Step 2:
Zoom into your eyes. as much as possible. Don't bother too much about pixelation. If the image is a lower resolution like 640x480, then maybe a 400% zoom would do.

Step 3:
Select your Clone Stamp Tool or press s on the keyboard. If you don't know how to use the clone stamp, all you have to do is, keep alt pressed while selecting your source area, that is you Alt+click on the area you want as a source. 
For this tutorial, your source area is the white part of the eye.

Step 4:
After that, just click on the black area (the cornea?) to make the whole eye white. pretty simple.

Step 5:
Next, select the burn tool from the toolbox or press O on the keyboard. Zoom out of your image to see the whole face. Just drag around the eye sockets and random areas on the face. 
Be sure to alternate between Highlights, Midtones and Shadows in the Range criteria in the Options Bar.

*img196.exs.cx/img196/2328/ghost14sl.jpg

Step 6:
Look scary yet? If the lighting is bad, then it wont look that feasable. so, go ahead and duplicate your layer by going to Layer>New>Layer via copy or by pressing Ctr+J. 

Step 7:
Play around with the blend modes to get the desired effect. Overlay should be good for lighter images. I used Multiply.

Alternates:
- You could also use the Smudge tool to remove the black part of the eyes. It gives a more smooth feel to them.
- As final touches, I have used the Dodge tool to lighten the eyes of the image because they were looking a bit too much on the dark side for a ghost..
- If you find that the white area is too smooth, add noice by going to Filter>Noise>Add noise. or you could also add some elements to make it look like veins and stuff.

My original/final result:
*img237.exs.cx/img237/9599/ghost0uc.jpg

It wasn't such a great pic to start off with. I couldn't show much of the burning around the eyes cause the dark circles were already there....

If you have any problems implementing this tutorial, let me know.


----------



## cheetah (Mar 9, 2005)

Oye i love your small and simple tutorials.


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 11, 2005)

GRat ghost man


----------

